# Is bad acne a turn off?



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

? 

I have pretty bad skin (looks like I'm diseased) and I'm just wondering if that's a turn off for people. Say you saw someone from afar and they looked really attractive, and you started walking over with the intent to talk/flirt with them. As you got closer you saw their face was riddled with acne and pock marks. Would you find them less attractive? 

I feel like if I had clear skin, I'd be a lot more attractive. Feels like people are thinking bad things about my skin... Sucks.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I think so. But everyone gets acne at some point in their life. And only a really really shallow person would reject someone for having acne. Do you wear lots of makeup? That might contribute to the problem.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah I would find them less attractive. I have it myself but I make a effort to reduce it so its less noticeable.

I'm guessing you do the same?
And be careful what you eat. Eating greasy foods can really mess up your face. Drink lots of water.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

For me not at all..doesn't even register on the turn off list.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't imagine it being a turn on


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No. I have lots of skin problems myself.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I think so. But everyone gets acne at some point in their life. And only a really really shallow person would reject someone for having acne. Do you wear lots of makeup? That might contribute to the problem.


I wear makeup sometimes, when I'm feeling gross. But last summer I didn't wear any and was outside everyday and it was just as bad :stu



IWantToDie said:


> Yeah I would find them less attractive. I have it myself but I make a effort to reduce it so its less noticeable.
> 
> I'm guessing you do the same?
> And be careful what you eat. Eating greasy foods can really mess up your face. Drink lots of water.


:yes not a lot of grease in my diet and water is all I drink. Yumyum water.

I'm not trying to reject either of your ideas, it's just the truth D: Thank you for responding everyone


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> I wear makeup sometimes, when I'm feeling gross. But last summer I didn't wear any and was outside everyday and it was just as bad :stu
> 
> :yes not a lot of grease in my diet and water is all I drink. Yumyum water.
> 
> I'm not trying to reject either of your ideas, it's just the truth D: Thank you for responding everyone


Make sure your face is dry more often than not. Like dry but soft. ya know? 
I've found that is a good skin condition to help rid acne.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

IWantToDie said:


> Make sure your face is dry more often than not. Like dry but soft. ya know?
> I've found that is a good skin condition to help rid acne.


Hmmm. I will try to accomplish this


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I imagine some people find it a turn off. I have mass scars from past cystic acne and still have acne itself to some degree. I've had girlfriends and girls who were interested. Obviously it didn't bother them too much. I don't find it to be a big issue with the way i would feel towards a woman if they had acne or scars, but this could be based on the fact of me having it myself.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

It's different for everyone. 

Have you tried proactiv?


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah it is a bit of a turn off but that doesn't mean that you'll never find someone. I had fairly bad acne when I was younger and still have a few problems here and there. I went to the doctors years ago and he gave me some cream and it cleared right up. This last year for some reason I've been getting some acne again but after trying a few different acne products it's mostly cleared up for me again. Go see a doctor if you haven't already and also try every acne product out there until you find one that works for you. For me it was a product with salicylic acid 2% concentration. It does make my skin a bit dry sometimes so I combat that with a dual acne preventing and dry skin lotion. It's helped me a lot. Also drinking lots of water. But you're gonna have to see what works for you everyones skin is different.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> It's different for everyone.
> 
> Have you tried proactiv?


Do NOT USE PROACTIV.
I am a member on another website , skinbiology , and i have heard from a number of people that have used Benzoyle peroxide ( active ingredient in proactiv) that alot of the acne and damage is actually suppressed under the skin. Once they start a regime of daily exfoliation, weekly exfoliation and needling along with copper peptides alot of them report weird white spheres being pushed to the surface. These people used the products from a couple years to as much as 10 years and they regret ever taking BP.

http://www.sciencemag.org/content/213/4511/1023

http://www.the-accidental-acne-treatment.com/benzoyl-peroxide.html

The best treatment consists of daily chemical and mechanical exfoliation ( lactic acid/ salicylic acid)at night , and copper peptides for skin repair in the morning, weekly exfoliation ( microdermabrasion cloth), alternating weeks chemical peels ( 40% lactic acid or glycolic). If you have deep scars, skin needling along with copper peptides helps.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> Do NOT USE PROACTIV.
> I am a member on another website , skinbiology , and i have heard from a number of people that have used Benzoyle peroxide ( active ingredient in proactiv) that alot of the acne and damage is actually suppressed under the skin. Once they start a regime of daily exfoliation, weekly exfoliation and needling along with copper peptides alot of them report weird white spheres being pushed to the surface. These people used the products from a couple years to as much as 10 years and they regret ever taking BP.
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/content/213/4511/1023
> ...


Oh wow. I was thinking of starting Proactiv again. NOPE.

Where do I get those kind of things? Drug store?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't find it to be a turn off.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> Do NOT USE PROACTIV.
> I am a member on another website , skinbiology , and i have heard from a number of people that have used Benzoyle peroxide ( active ingredient in proactiv) that alot of the acne and damage is actually suppressed under the skin. Once they start a regime of daily exfoliation, weekly exfoliation and needling along with copper peptides alot of them report weird white spheres being pushed to the surface. These people used the products from a couple years to as much as 10 years and they regret ever taking BP.
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/content/213/4511/1023
> ...


Didn't know that


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Oh wow. I was thinking of starting Proactiv again. NOPE.
> 
> Where do I get those kind of things? Drug store?


No, they are online. Products made by Dr. Pickart who formulated and invented the copper peptide serums.

This is where you buy lactic acid, salicylic acid( daily chemical exfoliants) and copper peptides.
http://reverseskinaging.com/

The lactic acid chemical peels or any other chemical peels can be bought on ebay.

The microdermabrasion cloths on ebay
http://myworld.ebay.com/enchantedwaters/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

The enchanted waters store also has an acne treatment which i haven't tried , but the microdermabrasion cloths they sell are amazing.

Their acne treatment involves African black fog soap, daily exfoliation, weekly exfoliation and pure aloe Vera gel.

Even if you don't buy these products weekly exfoliation chemically, and physically is extremely important for better looking skin.

This is the Skinbiology forum, lots of information and user advice on here.
http://healthyskin.infopop.cc/eve/forums


----------



## Snowflakezero (May 13, 2012)

I don't think it's a turn off at all. There is a girl at my work with REALLY heavy acne scarring and she is pretty enough to knock you back two steps. I don't think acne or the resulting scars look gross or anything.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

acne can be caused by your diet like eating too much sugar, try eating less sugary foods and see if it gets better


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> No, they are online. Products made by Dr. Pickart who formulated and invented the copper peptide serums.
> 
> This is where you buy lactic acid, salicylic acid( daily chemical exfoliants) and copper peptides.
> http://reverseskinaging.com/
> ...


Thanks, I think I'll definitely try this stuff out. Did you use it?



Snowflakezero said:


> I don't think it's a turn off at all. There is a girl at my work with REALLY heavy acne scarring and she is pretty enough to knock you back two steps. I don't think acne or the resulting scars look gross or anything.


Hmm, that's good to know. I suppose it depends on a person's preference then :stu


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Thanks, I think I'll definitely try this stuff out. Did you use it?
> 
> Hmm, that's good to know. I suppose it depends on a person's preference then :stu


I also agree with Bryan, sugar and certain carbohydrates do seem to make acne worse. I have very sensitive skin and every face wash/cleanser i used to use always made me feel this type of irritation/ flushing effect after use or the next day. Once i started using Pickart's gentle cleanser and other products i noticed no more of the "chemical feeling" that i get from a lot of other products. As with all products you do get the initial breakout, what will happen is the daily exfoliation and copper pep-tides start bringing all the damage under the skin to the surface. It is generally recommended to start slowly so you do not get a lot of damage removal at once. The great thing about the copper pep tides is they greatly reduce inflammation/ red marks. I cannot speak for everyone's skin type, but i have committed myself to life long usage of these products. They are not simply for acne, but also to reverse the effects of aging, wrinkles and other time and oxidation effects. Another thing i have noticed is that i do not get dry/scaly skin at all anymore as i did in the winter before. I am guessing this is from the combination of daily chemical exfoliation and the copper pep-tides.

Here is my daily regime i have been using for about 6 months

Morning
Wash face with pickart's gentle cleanser
Apply Super CP serum ( copper peptides)

Night
Shower ( wash face with pickart's gentle cleanser)
Apply lacsal serum ( 8.5% lactic acid, and 1.5% salicylic acid)

Only recently ( past month) have i started to use microdermabrasion.
Amazing, you can actually see the oil/sebum plugs on the cloth after. Lare pores are greatly minimized. My main problem now which i am treating is red marks/ large pores.

Large pores are not actually "holes" in the skin. They are clogged pores that appear as holes/craters because of the shadows they cast under the skin. The best solution for this is chemical/mechanical exfoliation.

If you have lots of active acne , The African black fog soap might actually be better as a soap , heard lots of good stuff about this soap. Compared to the gentle cleanser ( also depends on your skin type). But everyone is different so i cannot predict anything. All i know is BP is not good, and that chemical peels, exfoliation works well. Send me a message if you have specific questions.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've found some men and women with pock marks attractive. I promise your acne doesn't preclude you from being attractive.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd be a bit of a hypocrite to write someone off for it. It plagues my forehead and I do have a few scars. Not really though. Definitely wouldn't turn me away from someone I was already attracted to. I recognize that a lot of people have trouble keeping it under control and it can be incredibly frustrating to deal with, but it isn't all that bad to look at.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> I also agree with Bryan, sugar and certain carbohydrates do seem to make acne worse. I have very sensitive skin and every face wash/cleanser i used to use always made me feel this type of irritation/ flushing effect after use or the next day. Once i started using Pickart's gentle cleanser and other products i noticed no more of the "chemical feeling" that i get from a lot of other products. As with all products you do get the initial breakout, what will happen is the daily exfoliation and copper pep-tides start bringing all the damage under the skin to the surface. It is generally recommended to start slowly so you do not get a lot of damage removal at once. The great thing about the copper pep tides is they greatly reduce inflammation/ red marks. I cannot speak for everyone's skin type, but i have committed myself to life long usage of these products. They are not simply for acne, but also to reverse the effects of aging, wrinkles and other time and oxidation effects. Another thing i have noticed is that i do not get dry/scaly skin at all anymore as i did in the winter before. I am guessing this is from the combination of daily chemical exfoliation and the copper pep-tides.
> 
> Here is my daily regime i have been using for about 6 months
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this. Did you have bad acne before doing this?



blc1 said:


> I've found some men and women with pock marks attractive. I promise your acne doesn't preclude you from being attractive.


Thanks


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Thank you so much for this. Did you have bad acne before doing this?
> 
> Thanks


I was on BP for a few months and my face looked good. But then i read all of the research about its harm and switched over to a healthier alternative. I only get rare breakouts now like 2-3 pimples, the main thing now is getting rid of the red marks which is a longer process but have seen results and the large pores which should be resolved with continued exfoliation.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> I was on BP for a few months and my face looked good. But then i read all of the research about its harm and switched over to a healthier alternative. I only get rare breakouts now like 2-3 pimples, the main thing now is getting rid of the red marks which is a longer process but have seen results and the large pores which should be resolved with continued exfoliation.


Rare 2-3 pimple breakouts would be awesome :yay definitely trying this out this summer


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I don't think people are too bothered by it, since almost everyone gets pimples. I personally got great results from St. Ives Daily Green tea scrub (every shower) , and their moisturizer (after every shower) after a few days.

Incase you're interested, Green Tea scrub link. I think it costs like five bucks. Good luck with whatever you try!


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Rare 2-3 pimple breakouts would be awesome :yay definitely trying this out this summer


Goodluck hope it works out for you, let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Siringo said:


> I don't think people are too bothered by it, since almost everyone gets pimples. I personally got great results from St. Ives Daily Green tea scrub (every shower) , and their moisturizer (after every shower) after a few days.
> 
> Incase you're interested, Green Tea scrub link. I think it costs like five bucks. Good luck with whatever you try!


St. Ives smells great 



TheGouldbergVariations said:


> Goodluck hope it works out for you, let me know if you have any specific questions.


Thanks, I will :high5


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

No, I've been attracted to girls with acne.

Try vitamins A and E. It's helped me quite a bit. Also a nice wash with Cetaphil. Simple, but I think it's the best face cleanser out there. And doesn't leave you feeling like a stretched out rubber band.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

This stuff, Del La Cruz Sulfur Ointment.
My weird cystic acne patch, my sister's all over cystic acne: Gone.
It's a miracle, and therefore sells at way too cheap for $3.
One drawback: stinks.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

j a m said:


> This stuff, Del La Cruz Sulfur Ointment.
> My weird cystic acne patch, my sister's all over cystic acne: Gone.
> It's a miracle, and therefore sells at way too cheap for $3.
> One drawback: stinks.


i need this.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

IWantToDie said:


> i need this.


Yes, but it smells of h*ll, literally.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i had a girlfriend with pretty bad acne, she was very pretty though so didn't bother me


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its neither a turn on or off usually unless its extremely severe, most people accept it because they have been through it too and its passing.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

yes very. except for the very small percentage of people that aren't superficial and or have no other option.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

It can be , really depending on the person, sometimes people can see past it, others cant.

I would highly recommend that you go to an endocrinologist and have your hormones evaluated, often times acne, especially in women is an overproduction of testosterone in the body, possibly due to underlying medical condition like polycystic ovarian syndrome. They usually prescribe anti-androgens which suppress the production of those hormones and maybe a birth control.

You'll hear mixed reviews about diets, some say it affect skin, others say it doesn't. In my experience, it makes a big difference. 
Avoid processed food, refined sugars and caffeine, drink lots of water, eat whole foods and make your own meals as opposed to prepackaged stuff and take out.

Sometimes it helps to cut out dairy as well, especially if its non organic, consuming hormones/steroids can have an inflammatory effect on the body.

As far as skin routine goes, I avoid harsh cleansers like BP or salycilic acid, it always dries out my skin and makes things worse. 
I use a natural gentle cleanser made by earth science, followed by a toner.

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Science...sr_1_2?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1337401124&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Science...sr_1_2?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1337401156&sr=1-2

Also try to avoid touching your face or holding a cellphone next to the cheek since that only spreads the bacteria.

I really hate wearing makeup, the only thing that doesent seem to bother me too much is mineral powder, I use everyday minerals.

as far as supplements go, I highly recommend zinc, either opti-zinc by source naturals or zinc for acne 
http://www.amazon.com/Good-and-Natu...6Z7O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337401404&sr=8-1


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

No, if you're attracted to someone enough acne shouldn't matter. 

Also, everyone gets acne. A lot of people consider Victoria Beckham to be attractive and she has gnarly acne scarring.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Neutrino said:


> Say you saw someone from afar and they looked really attractive, and you started walking over with the intent to talk/flirt with them. As you got closer you saw their face was riddled with acne and pock marks. Would you find them less attractive?


Ugh. This reminds me of a stranger who ran after me to ask me out while my skin was at its worst. He said I'd looked absolutely beautiful, and as I looked back at him to say "no" to lunch, I felt terrible imagining what he must have been thinking upon seeing my face close up. I felt like he must have been relieved I said no, and like I should apologize for the deception. But of course I don't know what he actually thought.



Bryan108 said:


> acne can be caused by your diet like eating too much sugar, try eating less sugary foods and see if it gets better


Yes, this is the only thing that has helped with mine. My skin was getting worse and worse, so I figured it was worth a try. I cut out almost all refined sugar and eat grains and potatoes only in small quantities. It's hard, and it took several months, but it's gotten a lot better.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

carambola said:


> Yes, this is the only thing that has helped with mine. My skin was getting worse and worse, so I figured it was worth a try. I cut out almost all refined sugar and eat grains and potatoes only in small quantities. It's hard, and it took several months, but it's gotten a lot better.


^ Definitely this. I stopped drinking soda and my skin improved dramatically. That and getting enough sleep also helps by reducing stress.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on how bad it is. I've felt attraction towards girls who had pretty bad acne. It's not a desirable feature by any means, though.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> we meet again....You're talking about a condition called milia, i believe. I've experienced this. There is no link between milia and benzoyl peroxide. One thing that can make people prone to this is damaged skin. Acne of course, damages skin. When i asked my dermatologist about it years ago she said this usually develops when acne is starting to diminish and the skin is no longer uniform. However, anyone can experience this. For somebody who's had acne they normally form under scars or in small pits in the skin left behind by infections. They are quite annoying. It's rare that i get one but when i do i have put a needle to it, because it's almost impossible to pop one. You can take a needle and actually pry it out, it looks like tiny little white seed. It then usually leaves a tiny hole in the skin too. Normally they close up.


You are thinking of something different.

http://healthyskin.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7270023352/m/1150010855?r=8040020855#8040020855

http://healthyskin.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8000084653/m/4530078955/p/1

http://healthyskin.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8890018252/m/4220018395?r=4220018395#4220018395


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

If I like somebody, acne isn't something that would put me off at all.  It's a normal thing that happens to most people at some point, isn't it? I know that some people can get it really bad, but I doubt that acne would cause you to not find somebody.

About acne scars, little imperfections can be endearing to a lot of guys, you know. A completely "perfect" person, like off a magazine cover, can seem "too perfect"... like they are not real. It's nice to find that somebody you like is a "real person", if you know what I mean? Don't worry


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

tennislover84 said:


> If I like somebody, acne isn't something that would put me off at all.  It's a normal thing that happens to most people at some point, isn't it? I know that some people can get it really bad, but I doubt that acne would cause you to not find somebody.
> 
> About acne scars, little imperfections can be endearing to a lot of guys, you know. A completely "perfect" person, like off a magazine cover, can seem "too perfect"... like they are not real. It's nice to find that somebody you like is a "real person", if you know what I mean? Don't worry


Hi, thanks for your kind words ^_^  I guess I should stop worrying so much about what others think.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> You are thinking of something different. Once again false assumptions.
> 
> http://healthyskin.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7270023352/m/1150010855?r=8040020855#8040020855
> 
> ...


Milia is what you're describing.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> LOL a lot of assumptions are false. Milia is what you're describing however.


Apparently not. White bumps are not simply milia..


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> Apparently not. White bumps are not simply milia.. get over yourself . You are wrong in just about every thread you post.


Who said white bumps were milia? You're describing "white spheres being pushed to the surface". How do you get sphere from bump, if what you meant to describe was a white bump? A white bump could be anything.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Who said white bumps were milia? You're describing "white spheres being pushed to the surface". How do you get sphere from bump, if what you meant to describe was a white bump? ...or did you just have no clue what you were trying to describe? A white bump could be anything.


A white bump and white sphere can both be anything.



> Dilute the CP Serum with 4 part of water. Then use just a few drops. The CP Serum is pushing buried skin damage to the surface.
> 
> Think of buried skin damage as little balls of scar tissue under your skin. Near the surface, the scars looks small, but as you move down into the skin, scars may look bigger since the "ball" is larger.
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

OH from the quote it seems you were trying to describe a scar? Why didn't you just say a scar?


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by NEWTOTHIS:
> Hey I am currently using 30% Glycolic acid to try to gradually break down my scar tissue while using Super CP to remodel the skin,I also use exfol serum every morning.
> 
> Is this the best way or does anyone know of better acid to use on these white lumpy balls of scar tissue?
> ...


I am TALKING ABOUT BURIED SCAR TISSUE.

I was posting information on people reporting that hey have reported exfoliating ( pushing white spheres up As Dr. Pickart calls them Balls of buried scar tissue being pushed up- Exactly what i was mentioning in my initial post ) and were suggesting that it was caused by their long term BP usage. It's not milia.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

> I am a member on another website , skinbiology , and i have heard from a number of people that have used Benzoyle peroxide ( active ingredient in proactiv) that alot of the acne and damage is actually suppressed under the skin. Once they start a regime of daily exfoliation, weekly exfoliation and needling along with copper peptides alot of them report weird white spheres being pushed to the surface.


This refers to buried SCAR TISSUE / SKIN DAMAGE BEING PUSHED UP

Milia-is a keratin-filled cyst that can appear just under the epidermis or on the roof of the mouth.

Milia are protein filled cysts, not buried scar tissue and damage.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Your first post didn't mention hardened scar tissue but rather "weird white spheres".


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

This thread is a little sad, but it's got some useful information! I have really bad acne and most of it are scars.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*Keep on topic guys*

Attacks/ fighting is not needed. Now back to the original topic.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

**** Thread Advisory ****

It's taken a LOT of editing to keep this thread open. Keep it in check, please. This thread will be watched more closely from here on out. * Attack the argument, not the person.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

To keep it on topic.

Well, acne might not be attractive, but I think one still can be attractive with it. I have seen plenty of attractive women which had or recognizably have had bad acne. It can be much due to the fact that I have some pretty severe acne myself, so also I have had similar thoughts. However, I don't care very much about it anymore and have decided to let it go away naturally. Personality and interests are way more important to the end.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry, but it usually is. Clear, blemish-free skin is a sign of good health, and is more incentive to breed with a particular person because they will pass their good genes onto their offspring. Pretty primitive sounding, but the things that we find "hot" or attractive are seen that way because we want to pass those traits onto our children, advancing the species.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Sorry, but it usually is. Clear, blemish-free skin is a sign of good health, and is more incentive to breed with a particular person because they will pass their good genes onto their offspring. Pretty primitive sounding, but the things that we find "hot" or attractive are seen that way because we want to pass those traits onto our children, advancing the species.


Clear , and blemish free skin is not a sign of good health. This is a fallacious and overgeneralized statement. Please show me some research that states a person with acne is less healthy than a person without it.The severity and level of acne in offspring cannot be determined by the simple analysis of a parent having it. Independent assortment randomly chooses genes from both the mother and father side, therefore just because 1 parent has it doesn't mean the child will get it.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

I looked at this thread to see a picture of how bad acne you have but I can't make an opinion without a picture. Sorry.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> Clear , and blemish free skin is not a sign of good health. This is a fallacious and overgeneralized statement. Please show me some research that states a person with acne is less healthy than a person without it.The severity and level of acne in offspring cannot be determined by the simple analysis of a parent having it. Independent assortment randomly chooses genes from both the mother and father side, therefore just because 1 parent has it doesn't mean the child will get it.


Look at a photo of a person with clear skin, and one of a person with acne-ridden skin. Which one are you more likely to be attracted to, based on skin condition? You'd pick the one with clear skin, because it looks healthier. Acne usually means that the person either isn't washing their face enough, or they are eating things that are causing their skin to actually form diseased boils on their body.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Not really, I have medium to sometimes very little acne depending if I washed my face or used a acne product.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I would indeed find someone less attractive if they had acne. I'd still be friends with them, and I wouldn't necessarily think they were ugly, but I would be lying if I said someone looks just as good with acne as without.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Pennywise said:


> Look at a photo of a person with clear skin, and one of a person with acne-ridden skin. Which one are you more likely to be attracted to, based on skin condition? You'd pick the one with clear skin, because it looks healthier. Acne usually means that the person either isn't washing their face enough, or they are eating things that are causing their skin to actually form diseased boils on their body.


There are people who live in remote places on earth have no access to clean water or soap, that have no acne. 
I don't believe the foods you eat are relevant either. I used to eat healthy when i was a teen with acne. Now that i'm 27 and my acne is pretty much gone, i eat the worst food you could possibly imagine. Sugars, greases, hot spicy stuff you name it. Whatever food that has been linked to acne by people spreading wives tales..i eat it. If diet had a role in acne worth mentioning, surely my acne would be worse now?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe we should take this wives tale seriously "men with acne have more testosterone"....."testosterone makes you more of a man". If it was human instinct to spread good genes by looking at skin, surely every woman on earth would want to breed with a manly man, instead of a clear skinned feminine one? We all know manly men are better providers, right?This is all childish talk.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Acne doesn't always have anything to do with diet or hygiene. I know I get a few pimples at certain times each month according to womanly things... Sometimes people get a lot around puberty too, and then they grow out of it. I think sometimes you're just unlucky and no matter what you eat and how much you wash your face, you're still going to have it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

That something does not trigger acne for one person does not mean that it does not trigger acne for others.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Not at all, for me (although I should say I have bad skin myself - scarring, to be precise). If anything, actually, it makes me more attracted to a person because I tend to (whether rightly or wrongly) assume that that person might be less shallow than the average individual, which is something I like. It seems strange to me that a person would be completely turned off just because of someone having problems with their skin. I always think of it in this way, would you want to be with someone who is that bothered about something that superficial anyway?


----------

